# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Группа МАРСЕЛЬ [hip-hop, rap, russian rnb]

## Sanych

*Питерская группа "МАРСЕЛЬ" была основана в 2005 году. С тех пор вокалист Степан Ледков, саксофонист Митя Блинов и клавишник Евгений Бабенко создают музыку, которая притягивает с первых аккордов.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Каждая нота этой музыки несет эмоцию - удивление, интерес, азарт, отчаяние, и все они сплетаются в мелодии сложных, но знакомых каждому чувств. Тексты написаны на основе реальных переживаний, темы взяты из жизни, поэтому и кажется, что каждая песня - про вас. Вы это пережили, а "МАРСЕЛЬ" - спел.

Живая инструментальная музыка - смесь reggae, hip-hop и funk, "приправленная" ди-джейскими сэмплами, плюс сильный вокал группы "МАРСЕЛЬ" не раз получали самую высокую оценку. В 2007 году группа стала финалистом конкурса "Пять звезд", затем победила в конкурс молодых исполнителей "Живи музыкой".

В июне 2009 года группа "МАРСЕЛЬ" представила клип на песню "Сколько бы" из первого альбома группы.

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, спасибо огромное. Мне очень нравится их творчество, а эта песня часто бывает песней моего настроения.

----------


## ПаранойА

Вообще не слышала эту группу.
ПЕсня меня не очень впечатлила, но может стоит послушать другие.

----------


## Irina

*ПаранойА*, я эту песню люблю не столько за музыку, сколько за слова. Не люблю песен без смысла типа уси-пуси, джага-джага и т.д.

----------


## Vanya

ну музыка понравилась, текст ничем не впечатлил

спс за ознакомление)

----------

